

Man Finds Card Skimmer On Bank ATM - shard
http://consumerist.com/5200818/reader-finds-card-skimmer-on-bank-atm

======
carbon8
Are these that unusual? It seems like I hear about cops finding these
relatively frequently in the local news wherever I am. I haven't used an ATM
in years without checking it out first and covering my hand so a camera can't
get the PIN.

~~~
andyn
At least in the UK it's common enough that there are usually notices on the
machine to warn you of suspicious devices attached to it and phone number to
call...

------
pieter
This is an article about a similar skim on one of the machines for the Dutch
railways:

[http://web.inter.nl.net/users/p.c.wiegmans/skimapparaat/inde...](http://web.inter.nl.net/users/p.c.wiegmans/skimapparaat/index.html)

~~~
furyg3
Really fantastic work. The best touch was the camera lens actually was set
inside the 'Houd uw PIN privé' sticker.

P.S. NL Hacker meetup? I'm noticing a few people from/in Holland recently.

------
kqr2
Snopes also has a good explanation of card skimmers:

<http://www.snopes.com/fraud/atm/atmcamera.asp>

------
lpgauth
How do they get the PINs?

Also, you would think these organizations would have enough money to produce
something less sketchy. Was it attached with masking tape?

~~~
param
You only need a PIN to withdraw money from ATMs. Most debit cards can now also
be used to shop, without specifying the PIN

~~~
furyg3
Yeah but then most online places are going to require the extended information
number, or a street address and other info which isn't on the card's magnetic
stripe.

I suppose these guys could be setting up their own merchant accounts and
finding providers who don't require this info. Or even creating fake cards and
then using those. Both of those options seem a bit riskier to me...

------
hunterjrj
This has been known to happen where I live (Greater Toronto Area)

~~~
jherdman
I moved to Toronto last year. One thing that I still can't wrap my head around
is that a huge number of ATMs are open to the street. I always feel VERY
uncomfortable getting money from them.

